# JuiceSSH Pro (Android SSH client) free until March 18



## NickM (Mar 15, 2014)

https://sonelli.com/500k

Requires a Google-hosted email address to get the free Pro key and it takes "2 to 6 hours" for you to receive your key. I haven't actually used JuiceSSH yet, but I hear it's good. And free is always nice.


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 15, 2014)

yup signed up for my pro key 

not that i use my Android devices much for SSH


----------



## MannDude (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raymii (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! I sometimes use JuiceSSH


----------



## trewq (Mar 15, 2014)

I use the free version of JuiceSSH on a regular basis. Thanks for the link!


----------



## splitice (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for this, been thinking about purchasing for a while. Neat that I can get a free licence.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Mar 15, 2014)

Sweet!

Cheers!


----------



## Dylan (Mar 15, 2014)

JuiceSSH is awesome.

Protip for people who skip the tutorial: tap once anywhere on the terminal screen for special keys (arrows, ctrl, etc.).


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 15, 2014)

I already bought Pro a while ago  Oh well...


----------



## Nikki (Mar 15, 2014)

I usually use ConnectBot but this looks pretty awesome


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 15, 2014)

I like alot ! much better than ConnectBot


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 15, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> I already bought Pro a while ago  Oh well...


Me too.

One of the best ssh clients for Android.


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 15, 2014)

Question for JuiceSSH users, when i push an existing ssh connection into background, how do I return to that background session without starting a new connection ?


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 15, 2014)

eva2000 said:


> Question for JuiceSSH users, when i push an existing ssh connection into background, how do I return to that background session without starting a new connection ?


You can switch to any connection by using the activity bar of Android at the top of the screen.


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 15, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> You can switch to any connection by using the activity bar of Android at the top of the screen.


sweet thanks ! my activity bar was on bottom of screen heh


----------



## switsys (Mar 15, 2014)

Super-nice!


----------



## Hxxx (Mar 15, 2014)

Being offtopic, how is centminmod? Is it awesome?


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 15, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> Being offtopic, how is centminmod? Is it awesome?


try it on a cheap VPS and see for yourself, put up 2 video guides at https://blog.centminmod.com/304 and


----------



## tonyg (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks NickM for bringing this excellent app to my attention and for the free upgrade!

I had used ConnectBot in the past but stop using it due to poor usability mainly due to small screen size of an android phone and the lack of special keys.

JuiceSSH displays properly on the same android phone and has all the special key functions available.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Mar 16, 2014)

tonyg said:


> Thanks NickM for bringing this excellent app to my attention and for the free upgrade!
> 
> I had used ConnectBot in the past but stop using it due to poor usability* mainly due to small screen size of an android phone and the lack of special keys.*
> 
> JuiceSSH displays properly on the same android phone and has all the special key functions available.


This is why you get a Galaxy phone.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Mar 16, 2014)

Not everyone has something to compensate for.

The solution to software issues is not "buy new hardware".  You resolve or replace the issue at hand.


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 16, 2014)

@GVH-Jon could have been referring to @tonyg mentioning small screen size. Galaxy phones usually have larger screen sizes.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Mar 16, 2014)

His past actions have coloured reception of his commentary.  Based on the empty bragging he employed so shamelessly in the past, it looks to me like he was trying to treat his phone like a status symbol.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Mar 16, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> His past actions have coloured reception of his commentary.  Based on the empty bragging he employed so shamelessly in the past, it looks to me like he was trying to treat his phone like a status symbol.


Yep, having a galaxy phone definitely makes me more superior than every other person, especially because most Android users already have a galaxy so that makes me special that I have one too.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Mar 16, 2014)

That would be one of your less arrogant assumptions, actually.  But now we're derailing the thread, and I really have no desire to hear more of your drivel.

Back on topic - there are several forks of ConnectBot (including IRSSI Connectbot, which includes special functions necessary for navigating _screen_ hotkeys).


----------



## Shados (Mar 17, 2014)

I ran through most of the available options, ended up using Server Auditor. Terrible name, but nice app.


----------

